# Lumber rack for small shop



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

So more good news today. My father has relinquished half of the garage to me! So now I have a good 12'x20' space! But as usual I need help. Lumber storage! I need somewhere to put my lumber without taking up too much space (sheet goods and all)

Sooo... Show me your rack! :laughing:


----------



## AmericanMaple (Oct 13, 2011)

Almost same situation looking for same thing wanna know what people are doing for their shops


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*arn*

Sorry to break your link, but we simply what to know what "arn" means?
If there is a more appropriate link to ask this question, please help us on both issues!
Sorry, and back to the to the original posts!
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

When I had a shop that small I only purchased enough wood for the moment. I stored very little and what I did store was suspended from the ceiling.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Just the ticket*

Here's what I did. Right above the garage door with about 1" clearance. That's hickory up there now.


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmm ceiling storage! Might be the way to go! I was thinking of making a miter saw bench and storing under it. But that rack might work!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not sure the type of walls you have, but mine are cinder block. I had to drill into the blocks using tapcon screws. Heres what I did. The supports are galvanized pipe. On a slight upward angle. 
Holds a lot of weight with no problems.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

JCMeyersIV said:


> So more good news today. My father has relinquished half of the garage to me! So now I have a good 12'x20' space! But as usual I need help. Lumber storage! I need somewhere to put my lumber without taking up too much space (sheet goods and all)
> 
> Sooo... Show me your rack! :laughing:


There are a myrid of potential answers to your question. Most answers depend upon what else is in your shop and how you have it arranged.

Depending upon these factors you can:

* Hang it from the ceiling.

* make supports high on the wall

* Make a rolling rach

* Etc.

George


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Mar 8, 2012)

Dom. Walls are studs and drywall on one and open to the other bay on the other. Severely limited on wall space due to windows and existing selves. 

Thanks for all the idea guys!


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

If half of it is yours... could you build a wall or storage rack between the bays? That could help with dust control and keep the neighboring car safe from dust or anything else that get's flung through the air.

Even a knee wall could provide you with storage.

Another thought, set your miter saw stand up to divide the bays. That would free up the other wall and give additional storage under the miter saw stand.


----------

